# Help Me out Here!!!



## JBCustomPens (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok. I have a classic fountain pen from PSI that is my daily writer.

It has a Heritage Small Steel Semi-Flex nib on it, and I am using Private Reserve DC Supershow cartridges with it.

The pen flows very well when it is writing, but it seems after a few hours I have to wet the nib under a faucet to get the ink flowing again. 

What is going on????


----------



## renowb (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting! I was getting ready to ask the same thing. After it sets a while, it won't write. I even stand it up but still have problems!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 15, 2010)

Read the "Behind the Nib" series of articles in the Library on how to adjust and tune a fountain pen.  I just picked up a pen this morning that I hadn't written with in two weeks and it started right up.  That *should* be the norm.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Sep 15, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> Read the "Behind the Nib" series of articles in the Library on how to adjust and tune a fountain pen.  I just picked up a pen this morning that I hadn't written with in two weeks and it started right up.  That *should* be the norm.



Lou, I've read and appreciated your series very much over the years. But I still can't figure it out. I need some expert help!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Justin:
We need a little more information. You say it is your carry pen. Is it an old pen with a new nib? Is it a an old pen with a old nib? Is it a new pen with a new nib?

The good news is, it is either ...the nib or the cartridge. I LOVE the private reserve ink, and part of the reason I like it is because it seems "thicker" than the dud cartridges. With thick ink (even the finest ink) comes a few problems. If I remember correctly, the "Classic" uses the very small nib (and thus a small feed)....Thick ink, narrow feed...do the math.

As much as I like the heritage nib, if you want to use the "thick" ink you may have to use the iridium nib which compensates for inferior ink.....Ever use a "stock" PSI cart. in a gold nib? ....Not pretty!

Give us more information, please.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Sep 16, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> Justin:
> We need a little more information. You say it is your carry pen. Is it an old pen with a new nib? Is it a an old pen with a old nib? Is it a new pen with a new nib?
> 
> The good news is, it is either ...the nib or the cartridge. I LOVE the private reserve ink, and part of the reason I like it is because it seems "thicker" than the dud cartridges. With thick ink (even the finest ink) comes a few problems. If I remember correctly, the "Classic" uses the very small nib (and thus a small feed)....Thick ink, narrow feed...do the math.
> ...



Its only about 7 months old. The nib is recent within 1 month. I tried the stock PSI cartridge in it before I put in the Private Reserve cartridge. It had the same problem.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 16, 2010)

The next thing to determine is if there are problems with the cartridges. Get some decent bottled ink, like Scrip, for about $5 at your local office supply store. Fill a converter and try writing with it. If the same thing happens, you may have a faulty feed. Swap our the feed on your daily user for another feed.  Try the bottled ink again. Let me know your results.


----------

